# Gentlemen, please give me the scoop



## Still Tryin' (Sep 27, 2009)

I was wondering if there any men out there who have a healthy, satisfying and frequent sex life with their spouse and still masturbate daily?


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

First marriage it was pretty damn good but I still masterbated some, maybe not every day. Today my wife is a nymph so it is very rare that the sexual urges get a chance to simmer to the point where I even think about it. BUT, I am not sure that doing this daily and having a great sex life are mutually exclusive, especially if the man has a high libido.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

i never tell my wife this but when she goes to take a shower right before sex, i rub one out just to last a little longer for her pleasure..


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a frequent and healthy sex life with my wife, and still masturbate...but not even close to daily. Basically just the "in between" times if we haven't had sex in a day or two.

We "average" 3-5 times a week I would say.


----------



## mdinwpg (Aug 8, 2009)

My wife has actually asked me this once before. We do it I would say 3 times a week on a good week and I told her I still do it myself almost every day. Not because the sex isn't satisfying, but because I just have a higher sex drive than her and crave it more often.


----------

